# Bassenthwaite Lake Station and Signalmen's Cottages



## JEP27 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bassenthwaite Lake Station was on the Cockermouth, Keswick and Penrith Railway and is situated on the north west shore of Bassenthwaite. The line itself was built to connect West Cumberland and Durham (two great iron producing areas). It also connected West Cumbria with the West Coast Main Line at Penrith. The line opened for its first passenger traffic on the 2nd January 1865 and closed on the 18th April 1966. The line and track were lifted in 1968, the signalbox and crossing were removed in 1971 and the A66 was constructed through what once used to be the goods yard in 1975 (opened 1976)

The station itself and the two signalmen's cottages (inhabited until 1980's) to the east of it are in ruins, the Station Master's house is now a holiday cottage.

The station can be seen here whilst operational:-

http://www.cumbria-railways.co.uk/mimage041.html

More info can be found about the line at:-

http://www.visitcumbria.com/cm/ckpr.htm

There is still a support group trying to get the railway going again and the bonds issue is still open. This website http://www.ckpr.fsnet.co.uk/ is quite useful for the "then and now" of the CK & PR.

The signalmen's cottages




































Upstairs





The outhouses






























The station


----------



## shatters (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Jane, if there's time I might go and have a look before we go to Sleddle Hall.

Phil


----------



## swedish (Jul 1, 2009)

some very nice shots of the natural decay an looks like a very interesting explore...nice work


----------



## Misstee (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Jep - really nice post. An interesting find and as Swedish says, the natural decay as opposed to chav damage makes it a lovely place. Kept wanting to sing the theme song to "Oh, Dr Beeching" whilst browsing - but of course, I didn't...  Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Misty. Old Railways are my favourite area of dereliction and if I say so, something I know a fair bit about. Your pics are fantastic. The Railway Cottage is absolutely charming. I love what looked like a small stove. My favourite was the shell of Bassenthwaite Signal Box. I cannot begin to emphasize how rare these are now in a drelict state as they are normally razed to the ground or taken from their original position and used on a preserved line somewhere. Very well done, a fantastic effort!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 2, 2009)

Really good and an unbroken toilet to boot that does make a change.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2009)

What a fabulous find and such wonderful things remaining. Love the odd bits and bobs scattered around the place and the station itself is a total delight.
Fab photos too, Jep.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

wow realy nice mate I like this site alot.


----------



## wearethemoos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll often drive past and want to buy this place


----------



## TK421 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats suprsingly intact, what a great find! Nice set of photos too!


----------

